# williams lady smith recurve bow



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Just received a recurve bow from Art williams ladysmith 10-1324
Any one have info regarding this bow.Look on the web and found out a lot regarding Art Williams but not much about his bows.

LAVr


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Can you throw a picture up please, thanks


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Sorry I do not have camera or cell phone
60'' [email protected] very light color grip with brown fiberglass on outside limbs and in the belly

LAVr


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

If you go to archeryguy.com and click on collection the 7 row will have 2 pictures

LAVr


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Richard, You might try Tradtalk or Tradgang


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

If you PM Onesock or Iwishinew on Hunting BC( http://www.huntingbc.ca/) They should be able to help you one way or another.


----------



## rednecks2000 (Oct 13, 2020)

I’d like some info on some of his bows plz


----------

